# Using Avery online tool for label design



## geek (Nov 26, 2012)

I am trying to play with it and get better at it, not complicated at all. Testing the Avery 8164 template for 6 labels per sheet.

When you import an image from your PC, the image size is very small, and I know the tool allows you to resize/stretch up/down and left/right.

However, it looks like my image gets distorted a bit and loosing image quality.

Is there a way to preserve the image quality? 

I also tried and downloaded the template for MSWord, when I opened it I checked the table properties and it seems like the label size or each box is 3.75in wide x 3in high (according to table properties in MS Word).
I could be fine using the template in Word but can not seem to make the image take the whole label space, resizing in the box gets the image out of the boundaries of the box.

Thoughts??

.....


----------



## olusteebus (Nov 26, 2012)

I now use paint to create the image then paste it to word avery 8164 template. It is not the best but it does work. I have used the avery online design but I kept having trouble creating a print file to take to a office depot.

A lot of people swear by picmonkey. I have not used it and when I go to the site, I can't figure out how to work it. I need to spend more time on it I guess.


----------



## geek (Nov 26, 2012)

When you paste your image from Paint to Word Avery 8164 template, do you then stretch the image into the label box? What dimensions you have on the image if you look at the properties in Paint?


----------



## bchilders (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi Geek, what is the original size of your image? Image quality is better if you start out with a high resolution image and then reduce it by saving it in a lower resolution. Much better than trying to stretch it. I like the MS Office picture manager that comes with MS Office and the edit tool for re sizing an image. It has some preset options as well as manual size options.


----------



## tatud4life (Nov 27, 2012)

The problem that I have with Avery is that their website locks up my Internet and I have to pull out the task manager every time. I can't make a label with their site.


----------



## olusteebus (Nov 27, 2012)

I stretch it to fit avery labels.


----------



## geek (Nov 27, 2012)

bchilders said:


> Hi Geek, what is the original size of your image? Image quality is better if you start out with a high resolution image and then reduce it by saving it in a lower resolution. Much better than trying to stretch it. I like the MS Office picture manager that comes with MS Office and the edit tool for re sizing an image. It has some preset options as well as manual size options.



It varies, but to give you an example, this JPG file is 595x990 pixels with 140kb in size.
When you open this file with any program like Paint, Photoshop, MS Powerpoint the image quality is very good. 

The problem is when you use the Avery online tool, when you import it the image is small on the web page and shows you the handles for you to stretch, when I do this I see that there's some quality lost.

Let me know if you experience the same.

The screen shot attached shows you what I refer to, that file in MS Powerpoint shows the image as 815x990 pixels, but after imported into the Avery online tool look at the size.


----------



## olusteebus (Nov 27, 2012)

I also had that problem. I just stretched it but I did lose photo quality. Hope someone can help here.


----------



## Fabiola (Nov 27, 2012)

This is easy to fix, just create the label with a higher resolution, somewhere from 600-900, in that way you can re-shape it without loosing quality...


----------



## geek (Nov 28, 2012)

Fabiola said:


> This is easy to fix, just create the label with a higher resolution, somewhere from 600-900, in that way you can re-shape it without loosing quality...



See my above post, that sample picture is 815x990, but when imported into the tool it looks very small, when you stretch it seems like it gets distorded, you can tell in the text.


----------



## bchilders (Nov 28, 2012)

Did you create the images and if so with what software? I still think your issue is with the image resolution and or quality. I tested the Avery site with an image of 736x985 @ 96 dpi re-sized from 1936 x 2592 @ 96 dpi and it looks OK but if i re-size it to anything smaller it does become distorted.


----------



## geek (Nov 28, 2012)

I get the image from the web, saved as PDF, 
-then export to JPG, 
-open in MS Paint and removed stuff I don't want (at this point the image is usually good, the above image sample shows 815x990 at 200 DPI (186kb in size) in MS Paint.)
-image saved
-using Avery online tool I import the image as shown in previous post and it shows tiny allowing you to stretch, so I stretch out to use space of the label (using 8184 template that allows 6 labels/sheet)

Hope that makes sense.

.


----------



## Fabiola (Nov 28, 2012)

geek said:


> I get the image from the web, saved as PDF,
> -then export to JPG,
> -open in MS Paint and removed stuff I don't want (at this point the image is usually good, the above image sample shows 815x990 at 200 DPI (186kb in size) in MS Paint.)
> -image saved
> ...



I would increase the resolution, just to be safe...


----------



## geek (Nov 28, 2012)

how? I think the image program may allow you to decrease the resolution but not increase it.


----------



## bchilders (Nov 29, 2012)

geek said:


> I get the image from the web, saved as PDF,
> -then export to JPG,
> -open in MS Paint and removed stuff I don't want (at this point the image is usually good, the above image sample shows 815x990 at 200 DPI (186kb in size) in MS Paint.)
> -image saved
> ...



Makes sense. Does the original image before you alter it look OK if you import into Avery?


----------



## pjd (Nov 29, 2012)

The problem is the resolution not the size. at 200 DPI you are not going to have a good image. I typically use or create an image at 600 DPI.


----------



## Tom_S (Nov 29, 2012)

If you're having trouble with the online version of Avery's software, you can download their program for free. I use it for my labels and it works great.


----------



## geek (Nov 29, 2012)

bchilders said:


> Makes sense. Does the original image before you alter it look OK if you import into Avery?



Yes, nice image.



pjd said:


> The problem is the resolution not the size. at 200 DPI you are not going to have a good image. I typically use or create an image at 600 DPI.



I understand, but if I open this image on any graphics program such as MS Paint, MS Powerpoint, GIMP, the image covers good portion of the screen, it is typically around 4 inches wide by 5 inches long and text is clear. Once you import this image into the online tool I wonder why does it bring it in so small?
I know you get the handles to stretch so I do and this is when I see the image gets distorted a bit, you can tell in the text.
I wonder if the online tool is compressing the image through the import process, hence decreasing its quality a bit.

I installed the Avery tool on my PC but what it does is basically creates a template for you (in this case I'd like to use the 8164 shipping label template) and the template or table is blank for you to add an image, but then again at this point you need to manipulate the image to fit in the box (I think is about 3"x3.75").

When you guys use the online tool and import your image file, doesn't the image come in with a small proportion/size so you need to stretch/adjust to fit onto the label box (using 6 labels per sheet template).

..


----------



## Kleftiwallah (Nov 29, 2012)

Try this site mate.

http://freelabelmaker.com/beverages/wine/

#Cheers, Tony.


----------



## Kleftiwallah (Nov 29, 2012)

Try one of these mate.

http://freelabelmaker.com/

http://www.freeprintable.com/view/search.html?q=Jam+labels

http://pro.ovh.net/~mesetiqu/allmylabels/bottle.php

Cheers, Tony.


----------



## Tom_S (Nov 29, 2012)

geek said:


> I understand, but if I open this image on any graphics program such as MS Paint, MS Powerpoint, GIMP, the image covers good portion of the screen, it is typically around 4 inches wide by 5 inches long and text is clear. Once you import this image into the online tool I wonder why does it bring it in so small?



I'm guessing the problem lies with uploading the file in the online design program. I'd suggest downloading the free Design Pro software they offer and not bother with the online version. I never have problems loading any image file I want into it.

You can download it here: http://www.avery.com/avery/en_us/Templates-%26-Software/Avery-DesignPro-for-PC.htm?N=0&refchannel=c042fd03ab30a110VgnVCM1000002118140aRCRD


----------



## geek (Nov 29, 2012)

Tom, what do you do when adding your own image using that tool?


----------



## Tom_S (Nov 29, 2012)

I don't remember offhand (I'm not on my laptop at the moment), but I think in one of the drop down menus there's an option for adding an image. You can add any image you have on your computer. And like was explained earlier in this thread, it's best to take a large, high resolution pic and reduce it in size.


----------



## Fabiola (Nov 29, 2012)

geek said:


> how? I think the image program may allow you to decrease the resolution but not increase it.



First open the original image in photoshop and save it with a higher resolution, be sure the settings are in quality "12" and baseline "optimized", that should do the trick...


----------



## Tom_S (Nov 29, 2012)

OK, in the Avery Designpro program, you simply click on Insert, then go down to Image from File. Find the file on your computer you wish to use and click on it.


----------

